# Porsche Boxter (Nikki) and Porsche GT3 RS



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi all!

So here's a little gem I did and her name is Nikki. She's been through 3 Gumball 3000's and some other similar events and well, you can see that she's been rode hard and put away scratchy. The owner is emotionally attached to her and can't bare to let her go so he had her repainted in Scotland, but they didn't do a very nice job. I think the second coat of clear that they put on it wasn't the best because it's had to see where you've already painted once the first coat of clear is on. If not painted evenly, which is the case here, the clear will be full of orange peel. Instead of wet sanding, I broke out my old Auto Magic "Destroyer" XP Compound (a non-diminishing compound that is about the same as 800 grit) and went to town on the OP. Here's the befores of Nikki >>

The wheels were cleaned with Wolf's WF-1NT nano wheel cleaner, body was washed with Wolf's WS-1N White Satin shampoo, tires and trim cleaned with Wolf's WT-2N APC, tires and trim dressed with WO-1N dressing.












































































































































































Don't know exactly what these were, but they had to be compounded out...










After compounding with XP and a wool pad... OP gone!










This was the door and I hadn't even touched it at this point!! I don't know what the hell they washed it with, but that's just insane!!!! This was all cleared up with Wolf's WP-6H compound and a wool pad, followed by Wolf's WP-2N and a finessing pad.



















After compounding and before the 2nd wash.










Nikki got 2 Braxilian waxes with Swissvax Concorso.










Enjoy the afters!!














































"Truck Norris" in the background making a cameo appearance .




































































































I did this car at the Porsche headquarters in Hungary and after popped in to view the porn. This beautiful GT3 RS that was on the showroom had some swirls and scratches in it, and being that the general manager is a former English student of mine (and because they let me use their facilities for 2 days at no charge), I offered my cervixes to polish out the uglies at no charge. There were still some uglies on the car when I finished and I had to control myself when I started inspecting the rest of the car, because it was full of swirls but I offered to do the "worst" of the bunch and that's all that time permitted.









































































Thanks for reading and to all the Playboy subscribers, thanks for "reading"!

- Jesse O'Connor


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Very sweeeeet indeed sir. a beautiful motor now looking its best :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Mr Face said:


> Very sweeeeet indeed sir. a beautiful motor now looking its best :thumb:


Oh hello stranger, thanks! How ya been?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice one Jesse, and glad to see you offering cervixes to the unsuspecting public


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Truck Norris :lol:

Fantastic work on both - love the colour of that GT3 RS too :argie:


----------



## Sony (Oct 31, 2010)

Fantastic Job and great tyres too, I have the same ones!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice work sir :thumb:

I love that GT3 RS :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Waxamomo said:


> Nice work sir :thumb:
> 
> I love that GT3 RS :argie::argie::argie:


Thanks Chris! Unfortunately I couldn't go for a spin in it, as it had already been owned... I could definitely get use to a car like that...


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Jesse is back....good to hear from you....careful with your Cervixes tho....

Aly


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

G105ALY said:


> Jesse is back....good to hear from you....careful with your Cervixes tho....
> 
> Aly


Thanks Aly! Good to see that people really _do_ read my posts !


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

:thumb: Been doing many Fezzas recently?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

G105ALY said:


> :thumb: Been doing many Fezzas recently?


 Yeah actually I have, but unfortunately I can't post them as I've been asked not to anymore . At least not the new ones, but I've got a few used ones coming up in the next couple of weeks (vinaccia F-430, vinaccia 599 HTGE, bianco 599, perhaps a vintage 250 and more )! I've also got a butt-load of others that I just haven't posted here yet, but I'll get to that soon! :thumb:


----------



## 911 (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice work Jesse! Nice RS!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

911 said:


> Nice work Jesse! Nice RS!


Thanks! Are you who I think you are? Ati?


----------



## 911 (Nov 1, 2010)

Yes it's me :wave: I saw some great work here (not these kind of high end cars, but big transformations on average cars) and thought I'll post my firsts sooner or later here too.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, there's some very good detailers over here!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top work mate and that GT3 RS was a stunner - Nice finish on the Boxster !

:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Top work mate and that GT3 RS was a stunner - Nice finish on the Boxster !
> 
> :thumb:


Cheers Lee! I love the color combo on it, too... :argie:


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great work Jesse, my motor is called Nikki too!! :thumb:


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

Top work mate,

If I were you, I would go for that "showroom Porsche" in return for 2-3 laps in Hungaroring.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

a_tansel said:


> Top work mate,
> 
> If I were you, I would go for that "showroom Porsche" in return for 2-3 laps in Hungaroring.


Thanks! Even one lap would do me just fine...


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

As usual Jesse top notch work there buddy :thumb:

Mario


----------

